# Seriously faded bumpers?



## Josho (Aug 11, 2008)

What's the best way? Look like they havent seen any protection in their life and Autoglym bumper gel didnt really touch them.


----------



## Josho (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry it didnt show first time


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

boiled linseed oil


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

You need SOLUTION FINISH......the end.
A small bottle goes a LONG way.
More pigment than dressing.
Even when it's too faded for Gtechniq C4 this stuff blitzes it.....fast.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

As above. Solution finish. Have a look at forensic detailing s video on youtube


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Either solution finish or the Adam’s version which is pretty much the same thing


----------



## Josho (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay. How is best to prep? It almost looks like its peeling. It's not but I'm guessing a damn good scrub with some APC?


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks ripe for a blast with a heat gun to me. Just go gently and get a feel for when the colour starts to darken, don't just wack it on full or you'll melt it!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I was at Practical Classics workshops last Thursday and they had a very old Saab 9-3 with grey bumpers. A coat of Race Glaze Colour Enhance and they were amazing. 

The product was developed in the 90's when these were common.

I'll nip over and see if I can get a picture... (just checked - its locked away - far too valuable...)


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

How about Polytrol:
https://www.owatroldirect.co.uk/pro...ail&utm_term=0_0ce5c0e6a1-954f1c6470-50949141
You can get a 100ml sample pot for £5 ex postage.
I haven't used it but I have used some of their other products and have been impressed with them.


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Josho said:


> What's the best way? Look like they havent seen any protection in their life and Autoglym bumper gel didnt really touch them.


Britemax Trim Max will easily restore your bumpers for you. :thumb:

_Trim Max restores dried out, faded and oxidized white / grey plastic trim back to its original deep rich black colour. Trim Max is the perfect answer for restoring and protecting all plastics and vinyl trim including bumpers, mirror caps, door handles, wiper arms ... in fact Trim Max is suitable for any part originally manufactured in black plastic.

Trim Max's advanced VOC free forumula combines an unique drying oil with polymer-forming preoperties, designed to deeply penetrate and bind to plastics and vinyl surfaces. Upon exposure to air, Trim Max forms a solid film that hardens and crosslinks to protect the surface.

*How to apply:* For best results, thoroughly clean and agitate surfaces first with Britemax Grime Out cleaner and degreaser and allow to dry completely before application - this stage is very important! Wear gloves and eye protection, product will stain clothing and skin. Shake the bottle well and apply a small amount to an applicator pad or microfiber sponge. Spread a thin coat over the designated area ideally in the shade in an even motion, covering the area completely. Allow Trim Max to penetrate for 1-2 minutes. Avoid getting product onto unprotected or single stage paint, mask if necessary and wipe off immediately. Use a clean microfibre cloth to buff. Stand back and admire the results! Allow to fully cure for at least four hours before getting wet. _

From £19.95 for a 4oz bottle


----------



## Sharkfat (Apr 10, 2019)

Heat gun or
Apple Blossom shoe polish (liquid £2 ebay) or
1:1 mix of mineral oil and baby oil. Apply liberally, leave to soak in for an hour or so, then wipe away excess. Not joking either lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Solution finish ftw


----------



## oldie (Jan 19, 2019)

Wish people would stop recommending the 'heat-gun' method.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Recently used solution finish and its been the best trim restorer ive used


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Tykebike said:


> How about Polytrol:
> https://www.owatroldirect.co.uk/pro...ail&utm_term=0_0ce5c0e6a1-954f1c6470-50949141
> You can get a 100ml sample pot for £5 ex postage.
> I haven't used it but I have used some of their other products and have been impressed with them.


That's a good find


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Concept Vista


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

oldie said:


> Wish people would stop recommending the 'heat-gun' method.


Have you tried it?

Worked wonders on my 1987 mk2 golf bumpers and arches, no messing about with gels, oils or dyes.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

Applying any oil will make your faded dryed out bumpers/plastic trim look a million times better than what's shown in the photo; cooking oil does the trick but any product which replenishes the natrual oils of the plastic (including cooking oil) would have to be re-applied every couple months to keep them looking fresh.


----------



## mx5mike (Oct 6, 2009)

the heat gun method is your best bet. then follow up with a ceramic and you will be set for a while.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I had a very good experience with Koch Chemie Plast Star, on my mk5 golf gti Grill.


----------

